# 2 Jig Rig?



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, I need some advice from the experts. I fished a lake with perch and used 2 jigs on one line and it seemed effective and I had a few doubles. I have recently fished two different strip mine ponds that I know hold decent bluegill and crappies (no perch). I used the the same double rig with multiple colors without success. I wanted to get opinions as to whether or not people believe that two jigs on one line can appear unnatural and turn off fish. I assumed that it would increase my chances but starting the question that based on my last few trips without many fish. I know I need to get a flasher to increase my odds but until that happens want to increase my odds with the best presentations, especially when I am out in 10 degree weather.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I doubt if the double jig set-up actually scared the fish away from biting. I just think it was a non-aggressive, off day for fish feeding. They simply weren't in a feeding frenzy that day.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I use a double rig 90% of the time and i have had a few doubles with gills. I usually space them about 12-18in apart and use no wieght other than the jigs. tip with your bait of choice. i would also suggest glow jigs if you are not usuing them. Another thign to try when using double jigs is down size the jig.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bluegillin'.....Old school method. When I first ice fished in 1959, I quickly learned that ......alot of old timers... used "double rigs" except that.....the jig was always used on the bottom and a lighter weight ANT OR PLAIN FLY....was above on the dropper line...... The lighter fly sinks at a different (slower)rate after your jig gets it to the desired depth.....In essence. you have two totally different presentations as you jig your pole.....The repetitive up and down action of the heavier bottom jig (pin-min) and the floating (pulsating, darting) action of the much lighter fly or ant.....Using(as you do) two similar jigs works... as you testify to....and is usually reserved for a more agressive bite.........The fly and jig seems to trigger fish on those sometimes finicky days. NOW FOR THE DRAW BACK TO FLY AND JIG COMBO!!!!!!! WHEN LANDING YOUR FISH , AS THEY START UP THE HOLE COLUMN IN THE ICE.....THE FISH ( IF HOOKED ON THE BOTTOM JIG ONLY) HAS A TENDENCY TO PULL IN A MANNER....TO THE SIDE OF THE HOLE AND THUS ALLOWING THE LIGHTER FLY HOOK TO BE JERKED IN SUCH A WAY.... AS TO GET CAUGHT ON THE ICE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE HOLE AND THUS LETTING THE FISH ON THE BOTTOM JIG EXCAPE. This does not happen all the time....but can be a pain at times.......and lastly.....Yes, I believe that there are times that any thing other than the smallest jig (singularly fished) has a negative reaction on the fish.......Bottom line!!!!!!!!! Never stick to one presentation.....Be versatile and use change to your benifit...........great fishin and be safe......jON sR .....


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i agree with john i dont think it would scare the fish away or not seem natural.. Prolly just experienced and off day. I used to fish the same 6 7 yrs ago before i got my electronics to cover diff depths and use diff colors and bait choices. Its a very effective way to fish.. The only negative part i didnt like about this type of fishing is I would sometimes hook a fish on the bottom jig.. and not get the timing right and get the higher jig hooked up on the bottom of the ice in the hole and would cause a lil slack and the fish would sometimes get off. but other than that.. its very effective still got a buddy that fishs that way.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Have had some success with a set up that has a jig on the bottom and a split ring with a fly type jig tied on about 12" above the bottom jig. I think it's called Michigan rig. Kinda hard to tie but it gives that top jig a differnt bounce.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

i use often sometimes get more fish off fly on top. tie double overhand not 12-18 inches above bottom jig. attach fly about 3 inch off main line.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

mr phish put it the right way...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I tried two combos, one with a genz bug on the bottom with a gulp fish fry and an ant on top with a wax worm. Had a second with a pinmin on bottom with waxworm and a fly (no weight) on top with a waxworm. Both about 18 inches above the bottom "jig". I had the top one tied directly to the main line as I understand that the ice bite can be extremely light and I assumed that having a second line off the main one may not allow me to feel the bite. Glad I wasn't doing anything too wrong. Could have been an off day, but I'll be back out again maybe catching next time. I did have one 12-13" bass give a good pull so that felt great. Caught him on a minnow. I appreciate all the feedback. That's why I like this site so I can learn from people much more experienced than I am.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I would tie the michigan rig on with a 4mm tungsten fiska on the bottom and fly about a foot up. Tie a blood knot so that the tag end pointing up is about 2-3 inches long after you secure the fly


----------

